# Films you must have seen to be a cultured individual



## FAST6191 (Dec 31, 2012)

Frequenting our IRC channel over Christmas it seemed not everybody knew there were only two Christmas films of worth (though it pains me to have to cover it again- Die Hard and Die Hard 2) and previously it turned out one of the people we had thought was alright had not seen back to the future. I am going to try imposing a limit of 5 *franchises* per post (feel free to say skip the ?st/?nd/?rd....) though it remains to see whether breaking the law will see the it be a case of "I fought the law and the law won" or not.

So then film (franchises) one really should have seen to be a considered a cultured individual, the definition of cultured is left to the reader to ponder. You can also say anything by director/writer/producer/choreographer if you prefer.


----------



## Foxi4 (Dec 31, 2012)

Blade Runner, Alien/s, Die Hard (WHAT? It's a cool series, so yippie-ki yay, haters! >>; ), Star Wars, Ghost in the Shell.

I have quite an odd definition of "Cultured".


----------



## Thanatos Telos (Dec 31, 2012)

The Godfather, most of Alfred Hitchcock's films.


----------



## wrettcaughn (Dec 31, 2012)

The serires The Wire


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Dec 31, 2012)

I think by "cultured" it means "films that have become so ingrained in our society that they are a part of our culture."

Star Wars (original trilogy) is the big one, it's probably one of the most culturally relevant works in the past fifty years easily. Same goes for Indiana Jones albeit to a lesser extent (as really Raiders of the Lost Ark is the only one you should see). Like I know a lot of people don't watch the movies I do or to the same extent but Star Wars is one of the only movies I will be shocked if someone hasn't seen. It doesn't have limited sci-fi appeal like Star Trek, Blade Runner, Stargate, Battlestar Galactica, etc, it's a movie that's so broad in its appeal and so charming in its presentation that almost anyone from a hardcore film buff to a casual movie goer will love it all the same.

Here's a brief list off the top of my head:

The Matrix: While it doesn't have as broad an appeal, it's both an enjoyable action movie, enjoyable martial arts/wire-fu movie, and an enjoyable sci-fi movie. The sequels don't capture what the original brought but it both delivers a strong sci-fi movie with interesting characters, cutting edge special effects, and some good dialogue. It's a bit odd considering on the surface it seems a bit shit. The cast is pretty weak (Keanu Reeves is a mediocre actor and Laurence Fishborne is pretty average) and the whole "WE'RE ALL JUST LIVING IN COMPUTERS" concept seems like something written by a first year film student but it's put together really well.
Nolan Batman trilogy: Really one of the breakout franchises after its really rough start, the kinda strikes me as a modern day Star Wars. Really broad appeal, a lot of effort put into it, and it's a true blockbuster. Ironically it also kinda fits the same as the original trilogy. The first movie was good, the second movie was a ton better though, and the third movie is a bit divisive.
Jaws: One of the best filmed movies ever and also considered the first blockbuster. A lot can be credited to it. Not much else to say.
The Wizard of Oz: Well it's the Wizard of fucking Oz. Not a super deep movie but it's a movie that really sets color film aside from being a "gimmick". Really bright and vibrant and for its scope and setting, it aged quite well. A side note, I'm cautiously optimistic for Oz: The Great and Powerful.
Goldfinger: While you don't need to know the movies that well to get the Bond references (most of those are covered in Austin Powers), Goldfinger is the movie to see if you want the full experience. Its got the cars, its got the babes, its got the dastardly evil villains, and its got Sean Connery. A personal favorite of mine as well.
That's it off the top of my head for now. There's a lot more.


----------



## FAST6191 (Dec 31, 2012)

wrettcaughn said:


> The serires The Wire



Though I do hold The Wire in higher regard than pretty much any film or TV show and is a fantastic example of my "TV has the potential to diss films in a big way" theory it is still a TV show.


----------



## Gahars (Dec 31, 2012)

Apocalypse Now


----------



## FAST6191 (Dec 31, 2012)

Gahars said:


> Apocalypse Now



Now I agree everybody should have seen a slightly more downbeat war film but I have to ask would you accept Platoon, Full Metal Jacket, Hamburger Hill or possibly The Deer Hunter instead?

Re star wars. I am not so sure nowadays if it is truly necessary to have seen it. Had you hit your teenage years before 2000 then certainly, afterwards I am not so sure and right now I would probably just say "fair enough".


----------



## Engert (Jan 3, 2013)

LOVE.
http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1541874/
You watch the above movie when you are really depressed and want to kill yourself. 
This movie is watchable after you watch other aggravating movies such as Apocalypse Now or when you see the ending of Mass Effect 3.


----------



## wrettcaughn (Jan 3, 2013)

The Goonies - Family movies like these just aren't made anymore...  The closest thing to it in recent memory was Super 8.  Terrific ensemble cast of child actors and a fun story.

Memento - Fairly original story and method of telling it.  Guy Pearce is a severely underrated actor (mostly because for every great movie he's in, there's an equally terrible one...) and Christopher Nolan before he was a house-hold name.  Another terrificly casted movie.

City of God - No words...  Just watch.

Toy Story (the first one...) - A milestone in computer animated motion pictures.  There have been many great films since but Toy Story had a great story and very endearing characters.  One of the first "kid" movies to really bring something to the table that parents could also enjoy.

Dune (the Sci-Fi channel miniseries...  I know FAST6191...  It's a made for TV minseries...  Deal with it.) - Ignoring the low budget special effects and the painted backdrops (which are actually fairly well done and reminiscent of some early film epics) the Dune miniseries is the most accurate visual representation of one of the greatest sci-fi novels of the 20th century.  As huge a fan I am of David Lynch, his 1984 version of Dune was atrocious...  If you watch and enjoy this miniseries, the follow-up miniseries Children of Dune (which combines the second and maybe best novel, Dune Messiah, with the third novel, Children of Dune) is just as good.


----------



## taken (Jan 3, 2013)

Two Movies I like.
Beaches 1988 :- When the New York child performer CC Bloom and San Fransisco rich kid Hillary meet in a holiday resort in Atlantic City, it marks the start of a lifetime friendship between them. The two keep in touch through letters for a number of years until Hillary, now a successful lawyer moves to New York to stay with struggling singer CC. The movie shows the various stages of their friendship and their romances including their love for the same man. 

The Rose 1979:- Bette Midler plays "Rose", an artist strikingly similar to Janis Joplin. The film follows Rose's career during her last tour. Her rock and roll lifestyle of Drugs, Sex, and Rock and Roll and constant touring lead her to an inevitable breakdown.


----------



## FAST6191 (Jan 3, 2013)

Sci fi have a habit of releasing those miniseries things as full film (woe was me when I picked up their attempt at Earthsea thinking it might be a quick film before bed one evening) so I will let that slide- also I really liked those Dune miniseries (though I actually watched the Children of Dune first).

One day I will get around to watching Memento, as for Guy Pearce I did recently watch Lockout and although it was a bad sci fi film it was the kind of bad sci fi film I adore and can not get enough of so I will go that.

City of God - surprised me when I watched it one night (started with me playing on a GBA and that got closed off in short order). I could see it as being one of the films I looked for here.


----------



## Veho (Jan 3, 2013)

wrettcaughn said:


> Dune (the Sci-Fi channel miniseries...  Ignoring the low budget special effects and the painted backdrops (which are actually fairly well done and reminiscent of some early film epics) the Dune miniseries is the most accurate visual representation of one of the greatest sci-fi novels of the 20th century.


It's the most accurate visual representation of Dune, until you see sietches open to the desert, people wandering around the desert without stillsuits, or camping out in the open in pretty, gauzy tents and pretty, gauzy pajamas. I half expected Paul to take a bath. The lack of water discipline annoyed me to no end. The series sticks to the letter of Dune, but not the spirit. 

[/nerdrant] 

I liked the Baron, though. The Baron was good.


----------



## J-Machine (Jan 3, 2013)

Gahars said:


> Apocalypse Now


Whenever I remember that movie this automatically springs to mind. 

 As far as the musical crowd is concerned I'd say Grease (not 2, DO NOT WATCH GREASE2!!1!) and the Rocky Horror picture show.


----------



## wrettcaughn (Jan 3, 2013)

Veho said:


> It's the most accurate visual representation of Dune, until you see sietches open to the desert, people wandering around the desert without stillsuits, or camping out in the open in pretty, gauzy tents and pretty, gauzy pajamas. I half expected Paul to take a bath. The lack of water discipline annoyed me to no end. The series sticks to the letter of Dune, but not the spirit.
> 
> [/nerdrant]
> 
> I liked the Baron, though. The Baron was good.


I said it's the _most_ accurate representation of Dune, not that it was _completely_ accurate  Was more a comment on how terrible Lynch's Dune was...


----------



## astrangeone (Jan 3, 2013)

J-Machine said:


> Whenever I remember that movie this automatically springs to mind.
> 
> As far as the musical crowd is concerned I'd say Grease (not 2, DO NOT WATCH GREASE2!!1!) and the Rocky Horror picture show.


 
Grease 2 is pretty bad, but it rounds the corner from "argh, do not watch" back to "this is pretty enjoyable, why am I still watching this?"

Rock Horror Picture Show is pretty trippy and I still think it is the best for it's camp value alone.

*My list: (contains many foreign films and a lot of indie weirdness)*

*Indie:* _ Amelie_ - I don't know how to classify this, but maybe as a romantic comedy film? It's a not one by Western standards of comedy, but it's kind of fun. The character is Amelie Poulin and she tries her best at making people happy in their daily lives, and she eventually meets the "love of her life". It's pretty fun, and it's subject matter can get pretty dark in tone...dealing with death, loss and sexual matters. This movie will definately make you cry and laugh. (Also, it's a pretty fun date movie, if you and your date know each other pretty well.) Only thing is...subtitles if you don't speak a word of French. 

Amelie Trailer:


*Musical: *_ Rent_ - I know, most people would dismiss this as glorifying "pseudo-hipsters". It's a pretty original broadway production and the characters are pretty interesting. Plus there is a love story for everyone, from the gay guys to the lesbians to the straight couple...and the music gets completely stuck in your head! I'd probably describe this as a story about a bunch of friends/lovers weathering good times and bad times in New York City. It's pretty fun and be prepared to shed a few tears at some points. (Also, I might be killed for suggesting this - the film version has better pacing and character development.) It's also about fighting the stigma of AIDS/HIV and it's a pretty powerful piece. There's only one dull moment in this - the scene with the spoken word performance...but if you like this kind of thing, you'd go for it.

Rent Movie Trailer:


*Musical 2:* _Cabaret_ - Okay, okay, this is an extra musical, but it's still pretty well done. Set in a Cabaret at the beginning of World War 2. It can get pretty dark and pretty weird before it gets done. There was a broadway version with Alan Cummings in it as the MC. Pretty interesting. I would say it's more of a character driven piece in which characters are described with their own musical score. I love two songs in this - Two Ladies and Liza with a Z. It's racy, it's raunchy and it's fun - and you can see the characters desperately escaping their own mundane lives in the Cabaret.

Cabaret Trailer:


*Big Budget:* _Star Wars (original trilogy)_ - Good and evil and the original father-son relationship drama, set to semi-religious connotations and in the future. Also because it showcases the talent and people who were behind the idea and the execution of the ideas! Features a few new ideas - like the lightsabers and very technically good....also good for the pop culture references. (Believe it or not, one o_f my _nerdy/geeky friends hasn't seen this!)

*Foreign:* _ Drunken Master_ - Featuring a real fighting style and a really young Jackie Chan. The choreography is highly excellent and makes for a tense battle scene. Also, one of the first use of the Hong Kong style of "wire fu", a style that uses wires and grapples to pull actors and punches. Also, one of the better funny foreign movies. (The end fight is one of the best in movie history.) Some of the humor is pretty low brow, although - with Jackie's character refusing to practice the stances of the female "drunken god". (Also, one of the few martial arts movies that sounds like a fighting video game.)

Drunken Master 2/Legend of Drunken Master Trailer:


* Note: Trailer is from the more recent Drunken Master 2. The fighting style is similar, but not the same.

*Classic:* _Citizen Kane_ - Yes, this film that is an essay question by every single university student. It's a great example of an introspective film. *It's the film equilivant of "The Great Gatsby" - just basically how a wealthy man gains power and prestige by working hard and finally realizing that he lost his soul or his personality in the pursuit of money and fame. It's pretty good, although the film's pacing is slow (probably on purpose), and the character development is plodding as well. Watch it with a great big tub of popcorn and you'd be able to have fun. (I had to watch this for the first time in first year university and I only sat through it with the help of snacks - 5 hour classes are so not good!)

Introducing the Characters in Citizen Kane:


*Extra Credit:* _ Bridget Jone's Diary_ - This is the ultimate example of a "chick flick". This is based on a book that spawned out of a relationship advice column in a UK newspaper. It's biggest achievement is completely capturing the spirit of every insecure moment of a woman's life...and what her thoughts were on the subject. I actually love this movie, despite the cheesy nature of that. (Also, I'm told that Hugh Grant and Colin Firth are completely attractive to those who like men.)  Guys, watch this and you'd no longer wonder why women are pretty damn insecure! (Also...the lady who plays Moaning Myrtle in Harry Potter is one of Bridget's friends.)

I'm actually ashamed to really like this, being a card carrying feminist as well.  The character is pretty bad...kind of a ditz, airhead and completely weird.  I would say this movie is Pretty Women rewritten from the female perspective and with a healthy heap of funny.

Bridget Jone's Diary Trailer:


----------



## J-Machine (Jan 4, 2013)

I've noticed a disturbing lack of westerns. I shall try to alleviate this with...

3:10 to yuma: while the new version is more true to the book and is overall a better movie it has a terrible and unfulfilling ending. For that I recommend the classic one over it.

rooster cogburn: yes there is a newer one called true grit but that version had an overacting version of mr cogburn (the way the man spoke made me feel he was too drunk to do half the stuff he pulled off) Besides I would reckin' ya give tha duke a lil love at least once there pilgrim.


----------



## Issac (Jan 4, 2013)

*Vanilla Sky* (or the spanish original *Abre los Ojos*): Tom Cruise and Penélope Cruz (or Some spanish guy and Penélope Cruz)... Great soundtrack, thought provoking film...


*Eternal Sunshine of the Spotless Mind*: Jim Carrey and Kate Winslet. For me, feels like the same "genre" as the previous film, again great score and love the plot and theme...
 (Horrible trailer)

*Mulholland Dr.*: Made by David Lynch, need I say more? It's very fucked up, mind twisting and pretentious. Which equals to "you got to see it to be cultured" haha 


*The Phantom of the Opera* (The 2004 version): Gerard Butler sings awesomely good in this musical... wonderful music (the same old songs we all know, but the production quality is great) and Andrew Lloyd Webber has been a big part of the production.


*Se7en* /or/ *Fight Club*: both by David Fincher, great movies... If you have to pick one... Se7en...



Honorable mention, as astrangeone already listed this: *Le Fabuleux Destin d'Amélie Poulain*. It's a classic.


----------



## astrangeone (Jan 4, 2013)

There is also a lack of horror films....I've failed on this aspect of it:

Horror Film Medley:

1)  Species - Alien species wishes to breed with humans.  Alien species takes the form of a really hot girl (I don't remember her name at the moment), and almost gets it done.  It's pretty nerve wracking because it plays off of every stereotype ever, but it also plays with human emotion (oh my god she's hot, and oh crap...she might just kill me).



2)  Coffin Joe Series -  Another really old movie, but pretty cheesy as well.  It's a black and white spanish film with subtitles.  The main character is named Coffin Joe and he's a coffin maker in a small very superstituous village.  He desperately wants a child and he hates religion very much.  This man is repulsive, if you saw him coming down the street, you'd run.  Also...very good but slow paced.  (I own two of the three movies - if I could just get my hands on the others, I'd be a very happy woman.)  This is more of a character study as well - as you see the main character get progressively worse and more perverse.



3)  Rosemary's Baby - Great idea, although it's dated as hell now.  This concerns a couple trying to conceive a child and her husband is secretly part of a demon worshipping cult.  He gets her pregnant with a demon child, and we never see the kid, but the idea of the parents slowly losing control of their lives and their child is pretty horrific.  (Probably won't ever happen in this day and age - women are too well educated for this idea to spring to life again.)



4)  The Exorcist - I would probably recommend the re-released version over the original, as it keeps some of the "deleted scenes" from the original.  Also..the idea and execution is pretty good.

.


5)  Paranormal Activity - Pretty good, and not really using the classic jump scares.  I liked it, but the newer ones are...meh at best.


----------



## Wizerzak (Jan 4, 2013)

Come on, the best Christmas film is OBVIOUSLY  The Muppets Christmas Carol!


----------



## FAST6191 (Jan 4, 2013)

Though I enjoy Drunken Master (got to love breeze block temples) if we are going Jackie Chan films I much prefer Police Story and if we are going martial arts films still then Once Upon a Time in China.

On Westerns.... I have been meaning to see the new 3 10 to Yuma and I did quite like the recent True Grit, alas I saw too many John Wayne films (it turns out I like his non Western films even more) for various reasons when growing up and it soured me on westerns somewhat, that said I also had the awesomeness that is Rawhide being on TV every lunchtime when I was little (also Munsters, Adam West batman and other choice shows like that- channel 4 was awesome). It even lasted to the point where I skipped Deadwood as I could not be bothered.

Going to need to get some con films up in here next I think. It seems there are not so many of these nowadays (a couple of passable TV shows aside) which is a pity, though not explicitly a con film I am going to have to suggest "The Last Seduction" for my entry here although if I must pick one then "Confidence"- I know it is not quite the definition I set out at the start but I really like it and would suggest it for anyone that wants to watch a con film.

Many other things to address but I shall have to leave that to another post.


----------



## Veho (Jan 4, 2013)

wrettcaughn said:


> I said it's the _most_ accurate representation of Dune, not that it was _completely_ accurate  Was more a comment on how terrible Lynch's Dune was...


That's debatable. And I wouldn't call a depiction that takes the second most important part of the whole setting and ignores it entirely, "accurate". I have other gripes about the series, but this one is the big one.


----------



## dragster215 (Jan 4, 2013)

surprised no one has said pulp fiction yet


----------



## wrettcaughn (Jan 4, 2013)

FAST6191 said:


> Going to need to get some con films up in here next I think. It seems there are not so many of these nowadays (a couple of passable TV shows aside) which is a pity, though not explicitly a con film I am going to have to suggest "The Last Seduction" for my entry here although if I must pick one then "Confidence"- I know it is not quite the definition I set out at the start but I really like it and would suggest it for anyone that wants to watch a con film.
> 
> Many other things to address but I shall have to leave that to another post.



There was a good con movie a few years ago called Criminal.  It had John C. Reilly and Diego Luna.

And, of course, there's The Sting.


----------



## KingdomBlade (Jan 4, 2013)

My kind of thread. I'll just state movies with clear cultural significance in culture as a whole, and those that are important watches with regard to modern culture, and finally, those that are important to WATCH, with a combined significance in culture. I'll put six each for the sake of breaking the law.  I'll just say that the three are separate posts.

*Cultural Significance:*
*1. Star Wars *- Obviously. The cultural significance of Star Wars verges on total domination of the movie world. It influenced a whole generation of nerds and non-nerds that like the movie to go forth and spread the Jedi advocacy. It's insane. Most children today, who's parents were probably still children when Star Wars came out, have at least some knowledge of Star Wars. It's astonishing.
*2. Indiana Jones - *Raiders of the Lost Ark did something incredible - it was a movie that was essentially made to be devoid of thinking and totally about fun that turned into a movie that influenced the culture that it was trying to parody. No guys, archaeology is not about looking for magical voodoo totems inside of temples.
*3. It's A Wonderful Life - *Yes, it's here. The "other" Christmas movie that's not Die Hard. While the movie's most closely tied to American culture, it's still a brilliant movie that inspires some form of Christmas thinking on people unknowingly. It is, and likely will remain the Christmas movie that pretty much everyone's going remember for a long time.
*4. Titanic - *Yes, go ahead. Tell me you didn't cry. I don't really care. What I care about is the fact that pretty much everyone's watched this goddamn movie, due to the fact that it's just that important. I watched it when I was 5. Of course I had no idea what was going on, but I watched it because my parents loved it. That is how watched it is folks.
*5. The Wizard of Oz - *It's the pinnacle of fantasy films. Not because it's that good (but it is *that *good) but because it revolutionized the technical aspect of movies. It was an astonishing work of production for its time, along with the fact that it was the first film in Technicolor.
*6. James Bond - *Please, try to go a week without hearing an unintentional James Bond reference. Nope, you can't? Then I was right. Told ya. James Bond's importance in culture in immense. As in, immense. The spy genre barely even existed in the mind of an ordinary viewer until they were exposed to James Bond in one way or another.

*Modern Culture:*
*1. Harry Potter - *It's the childhood of this generation. What Star Wars was to the previous generation, this is what this is now. And no, Star Wars fanboys, I am not comparing anything in terms of quality, so don't get mad.
*2. Lord of the Rings - *A fantasy film from a classic book that held the record for most Oscars won in a ceremony, with a devoted and consistent fanbase that almost never falters. The LoTR trilogy is just an absolute work of art, a series of movies that have influenced the fantasy genre of this century the same way that The Wizard of Oz did for the previous.
*3. The Blair Witch Project * - Before Paranormal Activity or The Last Exorcism, there was The Blair Witch Project. The Blair Witch Project pretty much nailed the use of atmosphere and a lack of sight to create the genre we now know today as Found Footage. It inspired a genre that will eventually cause A LOT of aggravation among many horror lovers, however, one can do little to dispute its importance.
*4. Brokeback Mountain *- Yep. Weird choice, I know. However, it's here due to the fact that there were very few well-financed and well-received films prior to this that tackled homosexual relationships with a delicacy that this handled. For this, its importance in modern culture was just there. It became (sorry for the cliche) the Titanic of this decade.
*5. Batman (Nolan Trilogy) - *We can pretty much credit this trilogy with creating the gritty reboot. That's the reason why it seems that every single campy superhero movie of the past is now being rebooted into a new franchise. There's the new Superman movie, Spiderman movie, X-Men, and even Skyfall, all of which were apparently influenced in one way or another into bringing their franchises into a new era.
*6. Toy Story - *Toy Story. It's such a brilliant cartoon in a way that somehow, it still managed to resonate with the viewing audience of today. It's influence is clear, most especially in the hearts of the adults who grew up with the franchise.

*Important Movies with Important Impact:*
*1. Psycho *- Psycho's imprint of the slasher genre is enormous. Huge. It's almost as if every slasher movie from then on became random rehashes of Psycho, since the majority of the tropes of the genre were established in this one movie. I mean, sure, it's technically only the SECOND slasher movie, but c'mon, who besides a horror buff has heard of Peeping Tom?
*2. The Shawshank Redemption - *A brilliant film that became, arguably, one of the greatest guy films of all time. It only fights with Die Hard, and it's losing, but still, it's the most watched movie on cable, and it's been parodied endless times.
*3. Rocky - *Rocky was a great film, inspirational, strong, and wasn't too sentimental. However, what makes it important is that it made the sports montage what it is today. The sports montage, and by the way, the theme from the movie, are inseparable parts of culture that have been used as a trope so many times that it's insane.
*4. Citizen Kane - *Citizen Kane is known as the greatest movie ever by everyone, and for good reason. It explores a person extremely effectively, and is a technical marvel. However, the reason why it's so important is because of how great its greatness is. I'll explain; it's so often mentioned as the greatest movie ever that its become to movies what Sgt. Pepper is to albums or Abe Lincoln is to presidents. Everyone just fucking loves it.
*5. The Godfather Trilogy - *It's a fantastic movie trilogy that managed to get people into watched good movies instead of bullshit. I had a friend who, thank god, actually decided to watch Scarface after watching the trilogy. This was a friend who lived on Twilight and Adam Sandler. Just brilliant.
*6. E.T. - *E.T. is really the optimal children's film. It's admirable in the way that it captures the hearts of so many children. Also, the cultural associations that can be associated with this movie are very abundant. Pet in a basket? E.T. Reese's Pieces? E.T.

*Other Movies Unmentioned: *The Shining, Rocky, Pulp Fiction, Avatar, Monty Python and the Holy Grail, Borat, The Silence of the Lambs, Raging Bull, Die Hard, Schindler's List, Blade Runner, Farenheit 9/11, An Inconvenient Truth, The Notebook, Spirited Away, The Matrix, Juno, Grease/Footloose, Butch Cassidy and the Sundance Kid, The Exorcist, Paranormal Activity, Alien/Aliens, The Hurt Locker, The Rocky Horror Picture Show, Snow White and the Seven Dwarves, The Lion King.

There are plenty of great films that are very, sadly, unimportant due to lack of watching. Like Mullohand Dr. above.


----------



## Hanafuda (Jan 4, 2013)

Well, everyone should see any/all movies they can from Akira Kurosawa and Stanley Kubrick. 

Godfather films were already mentioned. +1

The humor in "Kentucky Fried Movie" is dated, but should still be hilarious and essential for anyone who enjoyed the Airplane and Naked Gun movies.

The movie "Babe" about the pig that aspires to be a sheepdog is a brilliant work of art. Seriously. The sequel sucks though.

"Being John Malkovich" 

"Ferris Bueller's Day Off"

"Gangs of New York"


----------



## wrettcaughn (Jan 5, 2013)

Back to the Future is probably my favorite trilogy (yes, even moreso than Star Wars).  I've watched them all again within the past couple weeks and there are soooooo many plotholes...  But...  These glaring plotholes do not detract at all from the fun of the movies.  There aren't many films that can say that.


----------



## Helpful Corn (Jan 12, 2013)

Empire of the sun

See No Evil, Hear No Evil

The Life Aquatic

The Fifth Element

The Cameraman 

Cool Hand Luke


----------



## Haloman800 (Jan 12, 2013)

The Lord of the Rings trilogy (not sure if someone already posted it)

The Count of Monte Cristo

The original Les Miserables movie (remake is okay if you don't mind singing).

The Prestige is up there (same director as batman movies).


----------



## Sop (Jan 12, 2013)

Birdemic: Shock and Terror


----------

